# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Sëmundja Parkinson

## dardajan

Kjo  qe  do  ju  shkruaj  eshte  reale  prandaj  merreni  seriozisht  kush  e  lexon.
Tezja  ime  eshte  e  dhene  shume  pas  barnave  popullore,  sheron  shum  semundje  sidomos  ne pleq  qe  nuk  mund  te  operohen  dot  dhe  marrin  ilace,per  semundje  te  ndryshme, ajo  te  gjitha  llojet  e  barnave  i  ka  provuar  ne  trupin  e  vet  dhe  te  tjerve,shpesh  here  duke  dhen  rezultat  pozitiv.
Arritja  e  fundit  e  saj  eshte  PARKINSON.

                                     cfar  eshte  parkinson??


PARKINSON  eshte  nje  semundje  e  pleqerise  qe  ndikon  ne  sistemin  nervor  duke  bere  qe  ne  trupin  tone  te  mungoje  nje  substance  qe  ruan  ekuilibrin  e  levizjeve  tona   etj .....


 Babai  im  vuan  prej  9  vjetesh  nga  kjo  semundje  e  cila  sa  vjen  e  shtohet  
   per  kete  eshte  kuruar  gjithmone  me  ( MADOPAR   250 )
por  kohet  e  fundit  efekti  i  tij   ishte  vetem  disa  ore, prandaj  semundja  perparoj  derisa  nuk  mund  te  hante  dhe  fliste dridhjet ishin  shtuar  se  tepermi  etj..
Prandaj  vendosem  ti  bejm  nje  kure  bimore  nga  tezja ime  ,e  cila  esht  nje  lloj  bari  qe  zihet  dhe  i  pihet  caji.
qe  ne  diten  e  pare  kishte  rezultat  dhe  e  vazhdoj  per  10  dite  pastaj  ja  nderpreme  sepse  i  kaloj  gjithcka  dhe  u  kthye  si  me  pare  te   ushqehet  vete  dhe  te  flase   normalisht   edhe  sot  qe  po  ju  shkruaj  fola  me  te  dhe  ndjehet  i  mrekulluar.
                                 PYETJE

Njeh  dikush  nje  te  semur  te  tille   qe  te  provoj  kuren  nese  jep  te  njetin  rezultat  ,  ?       FALAS
Di  dikush  ku  mund  ti  bej  analizat  e  ketij  lloj  bari  ose  cajit  te  tij?

----------


## MisCongeniality

Interesante....
S'te ndihmoj dot por desha te te pyes....babai e ka ndaluar fare ilacin MADOPAR 250 apo e merr se bashku me kete barin? 
Aresyeja qe po te pyes eshte se disa here, dy ilace mund te bejne reaksion me njeri tjetrin, duke ngadalesuar apo pershpejtuar degradimin e njeri tjetrit ne melci. Nese babai jot nuk po reagonte me nga MADOPAR sepse u be nje kohe e gjate qe e perdor, ndoshta ka pas nevoje per nje doze me te madhe dhe ky bari e ka ndihmuar mos te degradohet shpejt. 

Por nese e ka pas lene fare MADOPAR, atehere, s'di c'te them. Ndoshta ne njefare menyre punon mbi trurin por ki kujdes sepse ndoshta ka vec efekt te shkurter.... 
Kure tani per tani nuk ka per Parkinson (dmth qe ta sheroje semundjen) sepse eshte degjenerim i trurit, por s'i dihet. Ndoshta tezja jote do marre cmimin nobel  :buzeqeshje: 

p.s. jam kurioze te di se cili eshte emri i vertete i MADOPAR.

----------


## dardajan

Substanca  qe  perben  madoparin  quhet  (lavadopamina)  nese  e  mbaj  mend  mire.
ne  fillim  i  mori  te  dyja  bashk  por  tani  ja  kemi  nderprer  pasi  nuk  di  nese  ka  efekte  anesore,prandaj  vazhdon  vetem  madopar  dhe  nuk  i  eshte  perseritur  me .
  madopari e ka  nje  shoqerues  qe  merren  te dyja  se  bashku  per ti  zgjatur  efektin por  kur semundja  perparon  shume nuk  mund  ti  ngresh  me  dozat  pasi  te  bejne  dem  ,ai merr  dozen  maksimale  te  lejuar  nga  mjeksia,
ndersa  ne  nje  rast  tjeter  qe  eshte  perdorur  ky  lloj  caji   ne  fillim  te  semundjes  e  ka  nderprer  ate  plotesisht  dhe  nuk  eshte  shfaqur  me.
Sa  per  cmimin  nobel  nuk  ta  jep  njeri  pasi  kerkohet nje  studim  i  vertet  shkencor  megjithate  flm  per  pergjigjen.

----------


## Ari08

> Kjo  qe  do  ju  shkruaj  eshte  reale  prandaj  merreni  seriozisht  kush  e  lexon.
> Tezja  ime  eshte  e  dhene  shume  pas  barnave  popullore,  sheron  shum  semundje  sidomos  ne pleq  qe  nuk  mund  te  operohen  dot  dhe  marrin  ilace,per  semundje  te  ndryshme, ajo  te  gjitha  llojet  e  barnave  i  ka  provuar  ne  trupin  e  vet  dhe  te  tjerve,shpesh  here  duke  dhen  rezultat  pozitiv.
> Arritja  e  fundit  e  saj  eshte  PARKINSON.
> 
>                                      cfar  eshte  parkinson??
> 
> 
> PARKINSON  eshte  nje  semundje  e  pleqerise  qe  ndikon  ne  sistemin  nervor  duke  bere  qe  ne  trupin  tone  te  mungoje  nje  substance  qe  ruan  ekuilibrin  e  levizjeve  tona   etj .....
> 
> ...



pershendetje,

mund te na tregosh cfare lloj caji eshte?

Faleminderit

----------


## dardajan

> pershendetje,
> 
> mund te na tregosh cfare lloj caji eshte?
> 
> Faleminderit


Sigurisht  mund  ta  tregoj kjo  nuk  eshte dhe  nuk  duhet  te  jete  nje  sekret,  por  kete teme  e  kam  hapur   ne  vitin  2005 ,  dhe  nuk  i jam   kthyer  me. Ne  ate vit interesat e mia  ishin  ndryshe  nga  te  sotmet. Por  tani  mendoj  se  do  ta  pasuroj  kete  teme edhe  ne  baze  te  njohurive  qe  kam  fituar  nga 2005 e ketej  si  Natyropat, por me duhet pak kohe  si  gjithmon  jam  shum i zene  dhe i programoj  punet  qe  dalin  jashte  axhendes  kryesore.
Nuk  jeni  i vetmi  qe  jeni interesuar  per me shum informacion  ne kete  teme , te tjere  me  jane  drejtuar  ne  privat  per  informacione  te  metejshme  dhe  ju  kam  dhene  ato  qe di, por e shof  te  arsyeshme  qe  te  rifreskoj  kete  teme  ne  menyr  qe  te  gjith  lexuesit  te  perfitojne  dicka.

Ne lidhje  me  cajin

Ajo  me  te cilen  behet  caji  quhet  Eshke, me  sakte  eshka  e Thanes.

Eshka  hyn  ne  familjen  e  kerpudhave  qe  rriten  ne  trupin  e nje  peme, ne rastin  konkret  te  drurit  te  Thanes.
Thana  eshte  nje  peme  frutore  qe  rritet  ne  jugun  e Shqiperise, sidomos Tepelen,Permet, etj.. Frutat  e saj  jane  ca  si  berthama  pa  tul  ngjyre  te  kuqe  dhe  te  athta, duhet  te  kene  permbajtje  te  larte  te  vit C por  ne  tabelat  nderkombetare nuk  eshte  analizuar  dhe  njifet  shum pak.
Eshka  perdorej  dikur  nga  fshataret per  te  ndezur  llullen  apo  cibukun, ajo  mbasi  shkeputej  nga  trungu  zakonisht  rritet  deri  1m nga toka , lihej  te thahej  dhe  ndahej  ne fije  te  cilat  vendoseshin  mbi  nje gur  çeliku  apo Zall  siç i thone  nga  fshati dhe  ferkohej  me  nje  cope çelik . Nga  ferkimi dalin  shkendija  qe  ndezin  eshken dhe  ma  pas  me  te  ndezin  llulen.
Kjo  ishte  sa  per  njohuri  te pergjithshme.

Ndersa ne  e kemi  perdorur  ne  semundjen  e parkinsonit  duke e  zier  dhe  duke i pire  lengun,  babai  im  mbasi  pinte  kete  caj  per  rreth 2-3 ore nuk  kishte  me  te  dridhura  te  dores,  dhe  e pinte  cdo  mengjes  esull.
Nga  sa  kuptova  me vone  mund  te them  qe  ky  caj  nuk  sheron  semundjen por  mdihmon  personin  qe  te  kete  nje komandim  me  te  mire  te  gjith  trupit.
Por  ai  vazhdonte  te  pinte  edhe  ilacet  e  rekomanduara,  une  ja  hoqa  per  disa  dite  ilacet  ne  menyr  qe  te  verreja  nese  efekti i cajit  vazhdonte  apo  jo, dhe  arrita  ne  perfundimin  se  caji  nuk  zevendeson  ilacin  dhe  as  sheron semundjen  por  ka  mundesi  qe  te  rrise  efektin  e  ilacit  qe  merr. Ne  kete  menyre  ai arriti  qe  te  ulte  ndjeshem  dozen  e ilacit  kur  pinte  edhe  cajin.
Tashme  babai  im  nuk  jeton  me  prej 4 vjetesh dhe  arsyeja  e humbjes  se tij  nuk  ishte  vetm  parkinsoni  por  edhe mos dija  e mjekeve  ne  kete  fushe.
Prandaj  kur  te  pregatis  materialin  do tju  jap  edhe  disa keshilla shum  te vlefshme  ne  keto  raste.

----------


## dardajan

Parkinson
Pak  histori
Semundja e Parkinsonit  e  pershkrua  per here  te  pare  nga  James  Parkinson ne  nje  liber  te  vogel  me  titull  Trattato sulla paralisiagitante  publikuar  ne  1817. I  njohur  me  kete  terminologi,  pra  si  paraliz e  levizshme  vazhdoj  per  rreth  100  vjet, derisa  me  von  u  kuptua  se  te  semuret  me  parkinson  nuk  paralizoheshin,  dhe  mbeti  vetem  emri  Parkinson  qe  ishte  edhe  mbiemri  i  mjekut dhe autorit  te  ketij  libri.
C'far  eshte  semundja  e  parkinsonit
Behet  fjale  per  nje  shqetsim  dhe  perkeqesim  te  vazhdueshem  te  Sistemit  Nervor  Qendror, ku  disa  qeliza  nervore  (neurone)  qe  bejne  pjese  ne  sostancen  Gri  apo  te erret  fillojne  dhe  shperbehen  duke  u bere  gjithnje  e me  te  vogla  derisa  vdesin, duke  bere  keshtu  te  mundur  shkaterrimin  e vazhdueshem te  nje  pjese  te  trurit.Keto  qeliza  neurone  prodhojne  neurotrasmetues, qe  jane  substaza  kimike, dhe  sherbejne  per  percjelljen  e  mesazheve  ndermjet  neuroneve.
Kjo  substance  qe  ato  prodhojne  quhet  Dopamin  dhe  eshte  pergjegjese  e  nje  qarku  qe  kontrollon levizjet,  dhe  rrjedhimisht  kur  kjo  substanze  mungon  ose  fillon  te  jete  ne  perqindje  te  vogla  edhe  sistemi  apo  qarku  i  kontrollit  te  levizjeve  behet  me  i  ngadalshem. Semundja  Parkinson  kap  te  dyja  sekset  pak  a  shume  ne  te  njetat  perqindje,  pra  nuk  ka  ndonje  dallim  gjenetik  per  meshkujt  apo  femrat,  dhe  eshte  e  perhapur  ne  te  gjith boten  pa  asnje  dalllim. Shenjat  mund  te  duken  ne  cdo  moshe  por  eshte  shum  e  veshtire  qe  te  duken  para  moshes  40  vjec  dhe  akoma  me e  veshtire  para  moshes  20  vjec,  dhe  pothuajse  ne  te  gjitha  rastet  shenjat  fillojne  rreth  moshes  60  vjec.
Shenjat  e  para
Nje  lekundje  e  lehte e trupit  5-6 here ne  secondo  dhe  nje  gjest  te  dy  gishterinjve  te dores  sikur  numeron  parate  zakonisht  fillon  ne  njeren  dore  dhe  me  pas  tek  tjetra, Mund  te  fillojne  te  dridhen  edhe kembet  sidomos  nga  ana  qe  ka  filluar   semundja  me  pas  buza  dhe  nofulla  e  poshteme  e ne  raste  te  rralla  edhe  koka. Keto  shenja  jan  me  te  dukshme  gjate  pushimit  dhe  ne  fillimet  e  saj  pothuajse  te  pa  dukshme  gjate  nje  veprimi  psh  marjen  me  dore  te  diçkaje. Kjo  dridhje  behet  me  e forte  kur  individi  nervozohet, ndersa  shuhet ne momente  qetesie,  sidomos  kur  fle.
Nje  tjeter  tip  dridhje  qe  shpesh  ndjejne  keta  individ  eshte  nje  dridhje  e brendshme  qe  nuk  duket  nga  jashte  por  eshte  e  merzitshme  per ta.
Ecja fillon  e  behet  e  veshtire  hapi  shkurtohet  dhe  shpejtohet  sikur  e ndjek  dikush  nga  pas, kurizi  perkulet  pak perpara  dhe  koka  mbahet  ulur,  ne  fazat  me  te renda  kembet  mund  te  bllokohen  sikur  te jene  ngjitur  pas  dyshemes  dhe  nuk  levizin  me kjo  ndodh  me  shum  kur  ndryshon  dretimin  gjate  ecjes , pra  neper kthesa,  ose  vende  te  ngushta  ku  duhet  te  ndaloje  dhe  te  riniset  si  psh ne  nje  radhe. Kjo  mund  te  kalohet  nese  e  ngre  gjurin  lart  njesoj  sikurse  ben  marshim. Trupi ne  pergjithsi  behet  i  ngurte  dhe  me  perparimin  e  semundjes fillon  edhe  humbja  e  equilibrit  per  shkak  se  muskujt  vonojne  aksionin per  te  mbajtur  ne  equiliber trupin.
Por  problemi  me  kryesor  eshte  kur  kjo  semudje  kap  muskujt  e  organit  tretes,  kjo  gje  veshtireson   shum  ushqimin  pasi  qe  kalon  me  shum  veshtiresi  nga  goja  ne  stomak, dhe  akoma  me  tej  ne  intestino  e  deri  ne  jashteqitje. Kjo  ben  qe  ushqimi  te  mbese  rruges  duke  u  fermentuar  e  putrefasuar  duke  bere  qe  ne  vend  te  ushqimit  te thithen  substanza  tosike, helmuese. 
Ka  edhe  probleme  te  tjera  si  e  folura, por  duhet  patur  parasysh  qe  jo  te  gjitha  keto  shenja  e keto  probleme  kapin  nje  individ,  disa  mund  edhe  te  mos  shfaqen fare,  cdo  individ  ka  nje  ecuri  te  ndryshme  nga  te  tjeret  te  semundjes.

Postimi tjeter do jete  mbi  shkaqet e mundeshme  qe  cojne  nje  individ  drejt  kesaj  semundje.

----------


## dardajan

Supozohet  si  gjithmon  kur  nuk  i gjene  dot  shkaqet  qe  te  jete  ajo  gjenetike,  dhe  ajo  toksike,  pra  helmuese.  Nga studimet  e fundit   eshte  vene  re  se  shkaku  e  helmimeve  eshte  me  i  besueshem  se  sa  shkaku   gjenetik. Pasi  eshte  vene  re  nje  rritje  e  ketyre individeve  ne  zonat  ku  perdoren  shum  pesticide, apo  fabrika  kimiche  qe  meren  me  perpunim  e tyre. Nje  arsye  tjeter   jane  radikalet  e lira  te  cilat  veprojne  pikerisht  mbi  ADN  e  qelizave  duke  i shkateruar ato. Pra  nje  aktivitet  i larte i tyre  dhe  mbrojtje  e dobet  e organismit  nga  radikalet e lira. Arsye  tjeter  eshte  renia e  imunitetit kur  individi  po  merr  nje  kure te  forte  per  nje  semudje  tjeter  shkakton  efekte  anesore  dhe  ulje  te  imunitetit  sic  eshte  psh, kimio-terapia  apo rezatimi  te  dyja  keto  e  cojne  organismin  nen  stres  te  vazhdueshem  dhe  prodhimin  e shum  radicaleve  te  lira.
Konkretisht  tek  babai  im  u  shfaq  mbas  nje  kure  kimioterapie, e raztimi, qe  do  te  thote  shkaterrrim  i  qelizave,  sepse kimioterapia  nuk  eshte  gje  tjeter  vecse  helme  qe  futen  ne  organizem  per  te  shkateruar qelizat  tumorale. Por  ky  helm  nuk ben  dallim  shkaterron  edhe  ato  qe  nuk  jan  tumorale. Dhe  ne  fakt  im ate  vuajti  vetem  nga  Parkinsoni  si  efekt  anesor i kimios dhe rezeve, se tumori  ishte  mashkull, dhe  nuk u perserit me. 

*Hekuri  dhe  semundjet  degjenerative  te  trurit*

Shkaqet  e verteta  te  Parkinsonit  jane ende  te erreta,  megjithse  eshte  verejtur  se  disa  faktore  e  nxisin  apo  e  pershpejtojne kete  proces. Psh  eshte  verejtur  se  rregullimi  i  gabuar i  metabolizmit  te  hekurit  rrit  stresin  osidativ  me  prodhim  te radicaleve  te  lira. Ku bashkepunimi  me  i demshem  eshte  ai  ndermjet  hekurit dhe neuromelanina. Neuromelanina  eshte  nje  pigment  i  erret  qe  prodhohet  nga  neuronet dopaminergici  qe ndodhen ne  substancen e erret dhe  qe  ka  aftesi  te  lidhet  me  shum  metale  qe jan ne transformazion e siper sidomos  me  hekurin. Rezultate  anatomopatologici mbas  vdekjes,  kane  treguar  mbi  nderlidhjen  ndermjet  stresit  osidativ, permbajtjes  se  hekurit  dhe  vdekjes  se  neuroneve. Ne  nje  studim  te  bere  tek  te  semuret  me  parkinson  per  te  vertetuar  apo  hedhur  poshte  tezen  e mesiperme  u  vu  re  se  kishin  nje  humbje  rreth 70%  te numrit te  neuroneve-melanizati  dhe  nje  rritje  te  hekurit trivalent * jo-eme** (qe do te thot hekur qe merret  nga perimet, kurse  hekuri eme  merret  nga  mishi i kafhseve te tjera  kur i hame)* krahasuar  kjo  me  nje individ normal. Niveli  i aktivitetit   * "Redox"* ne  neuro-melaninici  ishte  shtuar  ne  menyre  shum  domethenese  rreth 69%  ne  pacientet  me  parkinson dhe  ishte  akoma  me  e larte  tek  ata  qe  kishin  humbur  nje  pjese  te  neuroneve.* ( Redox,  do te  thote  reaksione osido-redutive, dmth  radikale te lira, dmth kur nje element ka nje apo me shum  elektrone   te lira  ne  shtresen e jashteme  te  atomit  dhe qe  hyjne  ne  reaksione  me atome  te tjere,  qe  ne  rastin  konkret  jane  membranat  e neuroneve)*
Eshte  per tu  theksuar  se  ky  ndryshim  nuk  eshte vertetuar  perreth  ketyre  neuroneve  por  vetem  ne neuro-melanizati. Hekuri  asimilohet  me  mire  kur  eshte  present  vitB6  dhe  kundershtohet  asimilimi i hekurit  kur  ka  prezence  te  bakrit  me  shume  nga  niveli max i lejuar. Gjithashtu  eshte  verejtur  se  vit B6 dhe B5  e rendojne  semundjen  e parkinsonit  pasi  qe  ulin ndjeshem  efektin  e levodopes.*( Levodopa eshte  transportatori i dopamines  ne  tru, sepse  dopamina nuk kalon  dot  barrieren e trurit  dhe  te  hyje  brenda.)*

*Nga  kjo  qe  shpjegohet  ketu  une  do  t'ju  thoja  te  gjith  Shqiptareve  qe  te  mos  pine  ujin  e pusit  dhe  te  mos  e perdorin  per gatim  por  vetem  per  vaditje dhe  larje  rrobash.
Vitet  e fundit  hapja e  puseve  dhe  perdorimi i ketij  uji  per  pirje  eshte  bere  shum  i  theksuar, ai  uje  eshte  shum  i pasur  me  minerale  sidomos  kur  eshte  i ndenjur. Kjo  kuptohet sepse  e  ndjen  menjeher  sa  i rende  eshte  kur e pin  dhe  nuk  tret  dot  ushqimin,  pikerisht  sepse  eshte   plot  me  minerale,  qe  jane  minerale inorganiche qe  shkaterojne  veshken e arrijne deri ne tru.*

Vazhdon

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ëmundja e Parkinson vjen edhe nga frutat dhe perimet
31 Maj, 2013 | Kategoria: Lifestyle | U postua nga: T.O

La Stampa

Mbi njëqind studime sugjerojnë një asocim mes ekspozimit ndaj pesticideve, herbicideve dhe insekticideve dhe sëmundjes së parkinsonit. Hulumtimi italian e mbështet këtë hipotezë.

fruits_and_vegetables2Sëmundja e Parkinsonit mund gjithashtu të vijë nga bujqësia dhe produktet e saj të cilat përfundojnë çdo ditë në tavolinat tona: ekspozimi ndaj pesticideve, herbicideve dhe insekticideve në fakt ishte i lidhur me një rrezik më të lartë të zhvillimit të sëmundjes së parkinsonit.
Kjo është ajo që del nga një studim prej më shumë se 100 hulumtimesh, të kryera nga shkencëtarët e Fondacionit IRCCS në Pavia, në bashkëpunim me Qendrën e Sëmundjeve në Milano, koordinuar nga Dr Gianni Pezzoli.
Dr. Emanuele Cereda, autori kryesor i studimit, dhe kolegët e tij kanë analizuar 104 studime që kanë ekzaminuar lidhjen mes ekspozimit ndaj pesticideve, herbicideve, insekticideve dhe tretësve me rrezikun e zhvillimit të sëmundjes Parkinson – veçanërisht ata që punojnë në bujqësi. Në analizë janë përfshirë edhe studime të cilat vlerësojnë afërsinë e ekspozimit, si për shembull tek ata persona të cilët jetojnë në afërsi të fushave, që punojnë në afërsi të tyre dhe që pijnë ujë çezme.
Studimi, i botuar në Neurologjia, revista mjekësore e Akademisë Amerikane të Neurologjisë, tregoi se ekspozimi i përsëritur ndaj këtyre substancave toksike ka rritur rrezikun e zhvillimit të sëmundjes Parkinson me 33 deri në 80 përqind. Në disa studime të kontrolluara, ekspozimi ndaj pesticideve të caktuara ishte i lidhur dyfishimin e rrezikut të zhvillimit të sëmundjes.
“Nuk kemi hetuar nëse lloji i ekspozimit, raste të tilla si thithja ose absorbimi nëpërmjet lëkurës ose mënyra të aplikimit të tilla si spërkatje ose përzierja, influencojnë rrezikun ndaj Parkinson-it – tha Dr Cereda – megjithatë, studimi ynë tregon se rreziku rritet me rritjen e kohës së ekspozimit ndaj këtyre kimikateve.”
Nevoja për të patur një bujqësi që nxit më tepër sasinë e prodhimit sesa cilësinë ka bërë që përdorimi i kimikateve në fusha ka arritur përmasa të pakontrollueshme, pa marrë parasysh se çdo gjë transmetohet në mjedis dhe më tej kthehet tek njeriu në mënyra të ndryshme dhe forma të fshehura: në ushqimet që përfundojnë në tavolinat tona, tek ujin e pijshëm, tek ajri që marrim… Nëse ata që punojnë në bujqësi janë sigurisht më të ekspozuar, edhe ata që hanë, marrin frymë dhe pinë ujë çdo ditë – të gjithë ne – nuk jemi të mbrojtur.

Shqipëria rezulton me numrin më të lartë të
personave të prekur nga sëmundja e parkinsonit.

Shqipëria ka prevalencën më të lartë në Europë për moshat mbi 60 vjeç , përsa i përket të prekurve nga Parkinsoni. Sipas mjekes neurologe Mira Rakacolli, kjo sëmundje degjenerative  e trurit, e cila ka filluar të prekë edhe moshat e reja,nën 30 vjeç,  shfaq dridhje të pacientit dhe  ngadalësim të lëvizjeve të tij.

Parkinsoni midis njerëzve të famshëm
Në një ditë të vetme jeta mund të përmbyset si me katapultë. Edhe fiziku më shëndet-plot, befas i lëshohet pushtetit të një force të dytë brenda vetes, që nuk ruan kontroll. Kjo është sëmundja e parkinsonit. Simptomat e një patologjie që shfaqen beftas një ditë, por që avancojnë me kohën, deri në zotërimin total të komandave të trupit. Ai prek nervat e trurit deri në hipotalamus, çka shkakton kaos total në veprimtarinë dhe memorien e personit të prekur. Parkinsoni është sëmundje e të gjitha shtresave: të pasurve dhe të varfërve, prek meshkujt dhe femrat, madje edhe pse konsiderohet patologji e moshës së tretë, mund të shfaqet më herët. E konsideruar ndryshe, paralizë e lëvizshme, ajo është sot një ndër sëmundjet neurologjike më të përhapura. Të gjithë e kemi parasysh transformimin e boksierit amerikan Muhammad Ali prej kësaj sëmundjeje. Ali, një nga figurat më legjendare të sportit në botë, i shquar veçanërisht për fizikun e tij, sot vuan nga një çrregullim i madh trupor e që e bën të mos ketë më nën kontroll lëvizjet e tij, por jo vetëm. Nën të njëjtat simptoma jeton edhe atleti i famshëm nga Zejlanda e Re, Johny Walker. Akoma më i ri në moshë, por jo më pak i famshëm, aktori Hollivudian Michael J. Fox është prekur nga parkinsoni. Ai  vuan prej kësaj sëmundjeje që në vitin 1991 dhe përparimi i saj e ka bërë që të ndërpresë në mes karrierën në vitin 2000. Papa Gjon Pali II, i ndarë nga jeta disa vite më parë, vitet e fundit të jetës i ka kaluar nën lëngatën e parkinsonit. Madje në daljet e tij publike, të gjithë e kemi në kujtesë vështirësinë me të cilin ai artikulonte, jo për shkak të moshës, sa të çrregullimit parkinsonik. ( 1920 – 2005). Ish-presidenti palestinez, Yasser Arafat gjithashtu vuante nga këto çrregullime. (1929–2004). Por kujt mund t’ia merrte mendja se edhe Adolf Hitleri, njeriu që me ngulm tentoi të pushtojë botën u zaptua prej kësaj sëmundjeje. (1889 – 1945). Megjithatë, ai nuk ishte i vetmi që iu dorëzua pushtimit të një çrregullimi nervor, që nis me kufizime në lëvizje dhe artikulim, e përfundon me shkatërrimin total të trurit. Sipas te dhënave numri i njerëzve në botë me Parkinson shkon afërsisht 1 milion të prekur. Ku çdo vit diagnostikohen rreth 50 mijë raste të reja.

***********
Sëmundja diagnostikohet rreth moshës 65 vjeç dhe vetëm 15% diagnostikohet nën 50 vjeç.

Sëmundja e Parkinsonit prek njësoj si meshkujt edhe femrat

Sëmundja e Parkinsonit u përshkrua për herë të parë në vitin 1817 nga Dr. Xhejms Parkinson, një mjek britanik. Eshtë një sëmundje kronike, progresive, degjenerative e trurit. Ndodh kur disa qeliza nervore, të një pjese të trurit, që quhet Substantia Nigra, dëmtohen, ose vdesin. Normalisht këto neurone prodhojnë një produkt kimik të njohur si dopaminë. Dopamina ndihmon në koordinimin dhe lëvizjen e muskujve të trupit. Kur rreth 80% e qelizave që prodhojnë dopaminë dëmtohen ose vdesin, shfaqen simptomat e sëmundjes.
Kush preket nga sëmundja e Parkinsonit?
Sëmundja e Parkinsonit prek njësoj si meshkujt edhe femrat. Është treguar se sëmundja nuk njeh kufij socialë, ekonomikë, etnikë, apo gjeografikë. Sëmundja diagnostikohet rreth moshës 65 vjeç dhe vetëm 15% diagnostikohet nën 50 vjeç.
A është sëmundja e Parkinsonit e trashëguar?
Ka një histori familjare me sëmundjen e Parkinsonit në 10% të rasteve. Mund të prekë më tepër njerëz të një gjenerate (psh. motër, vëlla) ose në dy gjenerata (baba, bir). Toksinat ambientale si magnezi, monoksidi i karbonit dhe rrallë disa pesticide mund të shkaktojnë një sëmundje që ngjan me sëmundjen e Parkinsonit, megjithatë shumica e pacientëve që vuajnë nga kjo sëmundje nuk janë të ekspozuar ndaj këtyre toksinave. Në më pak se 1% sëmundja është krejtësisht familjare. Disa mutacione gjenetike janë zbuluar të jenë shkak i sëmundjes në disa familje, por këto nuk gjenden në shumicën e atyre që vuajnë nga Parkinsoni. Studimet në binjakët identikë, nga të cilët njëri ka shfaqur sëmundjen, nuk kanë treguar ndryshime nga popullsia normale e pacientëve mbi 60 vjeç. Megjithatë edhe në binjakët identikë me të rinj se 50 vjeç, nëse njeri ka sëmundjen edhe tjetri ka risk të shtuar që ta ketë në të ardhmen. Kjo tregon se trashëgimia ka rol në rastet kur sëmundja shfaqet në moshë të re. Sëmundja e Parkinsonit, sipas studiuesve, në shumicën e individëve reflekton një kombinim mes faktorëve gjenetike dhe atyre mjedisorë.
Si diagnostikohet sëmundja e Parkinsonit?
Proçesi i diagnostikimit mund të jetë i vështirë, sepse nuk ka imazheri, apo analiza që mund të konfirmojnë plotësisht sëmundjen e Parkinsonit. Neurologu arrin në diagnozë pas egzaminimit klinik. Testet e gjakut dhe imazheria performohen që të përjashtojnë sëmundje të tjera që mund të prezantohen me të njëjtat simptoma. Personat e dyshuar për sëmundjen e Parkinsonit duhet të kryejnë patjetër vizitën e neurologut për diagnostikimin dhe trajtimin e mëtejshëm.
Çfarë mund të jetë tjetër nëse nuk është Parkinson?
Ka shumë shkaqe të tremorit (dridhjes) përveç sëmundjes së Parkinsonit dhe kërkohet egzaminimi nga mjeku neurolog për të dalluar mes tyre. Kompleksi i simptomave të sëmundjes së Parkinsonit (tremor, rigiditeti, bradikinezia, instabiliteti postural) janë emërtuar si parkinsonizëm. Ky është një term i përgjithshëm dhe jo të gjithë pacientët me parkinsonizëm kanë sëmundjen e Parkinsonit. Në fillimet e hershme të sëmundjes mund të jetë e vështirë për të dalluar nëse është sëmundja e Parkinsonit, apo ndonjë e ngjashme me të. Zhvillimi i simptomave të mëtejshme dhe kursi i sëmundjes të çon në diagnozën korrekte.
Njohja e shkaqeve të tjera të parkinsonizmit
Shkaqet e parkinsonizmit janë të shumta. Në një studim në pacientët me parkinsonizëm 65% janë gjetur së kanë sëmundjen e Parkinsonit, 18% kanë parkinsonizëm të nxitur nga medikamentet, 7% kanë parkinsonizëm vaskular (dëmtim nga shkaqe të ndryshme të vazave të vogla që ushqejnë trurin me gjak) dhe 10% kanë parkinsonizëm atipik që dyshohet kur ka praninë e demencës, mospërgjigje ndaj mjekimit, progresion të shpejtë, mungesa të dridhjes etj. Në këto raste nevojitet vlerësimi i neurologut për gjetjen e diagnozës së saktë dhe mjekimit adekuat.
A trajtohet Parkinsoni dhe si?
Ka një numër medikamentesh efektivë që ndihmojnë në lehtësimin e simptomave të sëmundjes së Parkinsonit. Meqënëse shumica e simptomave janë të shkaktuara nga mungesa e dopaminës, medikamentet janë prodhuar për të zëvendësuar, ose për të mimetizuar dopaminën. Disa mjekime të reja premtojnë të ngadalësojnë progresionin e sëmundjes dhe të ndihmojnë kualitetin e jetesës së të sëmurëve. Por, për fat të keq, nuk ka mjekim që të shërojë plotësisht sëmundjen dhe terapia është individuale e hartohet për secilin pacient enkas.

Mjekimet që përshkruhen zakonisht
Levodopa: Modifikohet nga enzimat e trurit në dopaminë. Levodopa për mbi 30 vjet ka revolucionarizuar trajtimin e sëmundjes. Jepet bashkë me inhibitorë të enzimës amino-acid-dekarboksilazë që quhen pë*rkatësisht carbidopa dhe benseraside, në mënyrë që të shtohet  sasia e levodopës që do arrijë në tru.

Dopaminë agonistet: Janë substanca që lidhen me receptorë të ndryshëm të dopaminës dhe ndihmojnë rrugët e saj.
Amantadina: Është zbuluar për herë të parë si medikament antiviral. Rastësisht është gjetur se mund të ndihmojë dhe në trajtimin e sëmundjes së Parkinsonit. Mund të përdoret me levodopen ose me dopaminë agonistet.
COMT-inhibitorët: Efekti i tyre është mbi enzimën që ndan dopaminën. Me përdorimin e tyre sigurohet kohëzgjatje më e madhe e veprimit të dopaminës. Janë me përdorim të kufizuar për shkak të efektit toksik që kanë mbi mëlçinë.
Antikolinergjikët: Janë medikamente që përdoren për të reduktuar tremorin dhe rigiditetin. Përdoren zakonisht në kombinim me levodopen. Në pacientët e moshuar dhe me ndryshime konjitive duhen përdorur me kujdes sepse japin haluçinacione, konfuzion mendor dhe efekte të tjera anësore që nuk tolerohen mirë nga pacientët.

MAO-B inhibitorët: Janë inhibitorë të enzimës që ndan dopaminën dhe me përdorimin e tyre sigurohet një veprim më i gjatë i dopaminës në tru. Kanë efekt të lehtë edhe si antidepresiv dhe neuroprotektiv.

A është kirurgjia një alternative kurimi për sëmundjen e Parkinsonit?
Kirurgjia mund të lehtësojë simptomat e sëmundjes së Parkinsonit, por nuk shëron sëmundjen. Për shkak të risqeve të lidhura me kirurgjinë e trurit, ajo zakonisht konsiderohet vetëm kur është provuar trajtimi medikamentoz dhe ka indikacione të qarta për ndërhyrjen kirurgjikale. Kur konsiderohet kirurgjia duhet që edhe neurokirurgu dhe neurologu të jenë të specializuar për trajtimin e sëmundjes së Parkinsonit.

http://www.tiranaobserver.al/2013/05...t-dhe-perimet/

----------


## Amla

Pershendetje Dardajan, 
Me behet qefi qe po lexoj te shkruhet per kete semundje nga nje person qe e ka vuajtur npm babit te saj, sepse nuk ka gje me te shemtuar sesa te shohesh nje njeri te semure dhe te mos kesh se cfare ti besh aq me shume me mjeket qe kemi ne, une kam mamin me kete semundje mirepo eshte ne moshe shume te re dhe po ma keput shpirtin kur e shoh qe po perkeqesohet perdite e me shume , normalisht mjekimet po i ndjek dita dites po dihet qe efekti vjen duke rene, nese eshte e vertete per cajin bimor qe ke perdorur per babin te lutem a mund te me thuash se ku mund ta marr qe ta provojme dhe a ka ndonje mundesi tjeter, dhe dicka tjeter sa kohe ka vuajtuar babai jot??? Dhe per sa kohe i eshte perkeqesuar semundja, ne cfare moshe i ka filluar dhe ne cfare moshe ka vdekur(u prehte ne paqe). Ne pritje te pergjigjes tende. Me rrespekt

----------

